# Eclipse M2_REPO (NON MODIFIABLE)



## Peppy (24. Feb 2012)

hey leute
ich richte mir grad maven für eclipse ein..
klappt auch alles soweit wunderbar nur zum schluss bekomme ich den oben genannten fehler.
es heisst im dem tut das ich mir die variable so anzeigen lassen muss damit es klappt:

```
M2_REPO: 	C:\Java\maven3-repo
```

nur leider ist dieser pfad nicht angebeben und ich bekomem ihn auch nicht modifiziert.
stattdessen steht dieser pfad drinn 
	
	
	
	





```
C:\Users\ich\.m2\repository
```
 und davor
die NON MODIFIABLE fehlermeldung..

wie kann ich denn die variable korrekt setzten damit ich das ausgegeben bekomme ?
Auch bei MAVEN--> user settings steht 
	
	
	
	





```
C:\Users\ich.m2\repository
```
 anstatt

```
Local Repository:	C:\Java\maven3-repo
```

wäre toll wenn jmd einen tipp für mich hätte

LG


----------



## kama (24. Feb 2012)

Hi,

1. Welche Eclipse Version?
2. Welche Maven Integration / Version ?

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Peppy (24. Feb 2012)

benutze:
Eclipse Indigo (3.7.1)
und
Maven 3.0.4


----------



## kama (24. Feb 2012)

Hi,



Peppy hat gesagt.:


> benutze:
> Eclipse Indigo (3.7.1)


Schon mal sehr gut...dann bitte per Eclipse Market Place: Maven Integration m2e Plugin und
maven tools (wtp) installieren...



Peppy hat gesagt.:


> und
> Maven 3.0.4


Ich bezweifele dass das die Version des Eclipse Maven Plugins ist...damit meinst du die Maven version die Du nutzt nehme ich an...

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Peppy (24. Feb 2012)

ja da hast du recht.
die 3.0.4 ist die version.
habe allerdings schon im marketplace die zwei plugins installiert.
leider bekomme ich immer noch nicht die korrekten pfade angezeigt..
deswegen wunderte ich mich ein bischen...

normaler weise müsste er sie doch von alleine erkennen oder ??
die fehler M2_REPO (NON MODIFIABLE steht leider immer noch da 
und unter maven-->user settings immer noch C:\Users\Schilly\.m2\repository
anstatt das, was stehen soll 

woran kann das liegen ??


----------



## kama (24. Feb 2012)

Hi,



Peppy hat gesagt.:


> ja da hast du recht.
> die 3.0.4 ist die version.


Kein Problem wollte das nur klar stellen...


Peppy hat gesagt.:


> habe allerdings schon im marketplace die zwei plugins installiert.
> leider bekomme ich immer noch nicht die korrekten pfade angezeigt..
> deswegen wunderte ich mich ein bischen...


Hast Du denn auch die .classpath, .project, .settings im Projekt gelöscht und das Projekt vollständig neu in Eclipse importiert (vorher aus dem Eclipse Workspace löschen!)...



Peppy hat gesagt.:


> die fehler M2_REPO (NON MODIFIABLE steht leider immer noch da
> und unter maven-->user settings immer noch C:\Users\Schilly\.m2\repository
> anstatt das, was stehen soll
> 
> woran kann das liegen ??


Wo hast Du denn konfiguriert, dass nicht C:\Users\Schilly\.m2\repository genutzt werden soll ? Wenn du das in der settings.xml eingestellt hast, musst selbstverständlich in Ecipse auch dafür sorgen, dass die genutzt wird und nicht der Default ...$HOME/.m2/settings.xml ...

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Peppy (24. Feb 2012)

was musst ich den in der settings.xml konfigurieren ?
sry bin noch blutiger anfänger in dem gebiet...

hatte mir halt nur in den user settings bei maven den pfad angelegt-->
screen.png - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen

der untere pfad lässt sich ja nicht manuell bearbeiten, meinst du dafür muss
ich was an der settings.xml modifizieren ??

wüsste auch nicht wie und was ich bearbeiten müsste bzw ich es richtig
in eclipse einstellen sollte nach dem ich die settings geändert habe -.-

gruß


----------



## kama (24. Feb 2012)

Hi,

in dem Fall musst Du die settings.xml entsprechend manuell bearbeiten

[xml]

<settings xmlns="http://maven.apache.org/SETTINGS/1.0.0"
  xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
  xsi:schemaLocation="http://maven.apache.org/SETTINGS/1.0.0
                      http://maven.apache.org/xsd/settings-1.0.0.xsd">
  <localRepository>PfadZuDeinemLokalenRepository..</localRepository>
</settings>
[/xml]

Dann musst Du noch Eclipse beibringen die settings.xml (siehe users-settings in Deinem Screen Shot) entsprechend einstellen...

Dann sollte das klappen...

Ich frage mich aber warum Du unbedingt ein andere Repository einstellen möchtest bzw. mußt ?

Edit:





Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Peppy (25. Feb 2012)

Hallo karl heinz,
habe die settings.xml jetzt mit dem von dir geschriebenem maven script versehen,
und den pfad zur repository gelegt. leider lässt sich unter user settings in eclipse immer noch nichts einstellen
bzw verändern..

zu deiner frage warum ich es umstellen möchte:
möchte mir eclipse mit groovy und maven einrichten, da ich mit geb framework scripten eine
seite testen möchte...
wenn ich ein kleines script ausführe, um mir zb eine seite aufrufen zu lassen,
bekomme ich immer einen "unable to resolved class page" fehler. dies liegt daran das ich wenn ich das script
ausführen möchte, er das anscheinend nicht mit maven macht...

und auf einer seite steht eben das was ich vor habe als weitere schritt um maven richtig in eclipse einzubinen...
deswegen dachte ich ist es notwendig...

habe ich nicht die möglichkeit wenn ich mit rechts auf das script klicke, es mit "run as" ausführen zu lassen..

könnte das denn noch an was anderes liegen ? dachte jetzt der fehler wäre auf maven zurück zu führen

LG

ps: habe auch ein test script bekommen. wenn ich dieses jedoch in eclipse ausführen lassen möchte, habe ich keine möglichkeit dies zu tun, es öffnet sich ein "create, manage and run configurations" fenster..normal müsste er es doch direkt ausführen lassen oder ?


----------

